# my dog



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

hi guys,
the weather here has beenawesome so today i snapped some pics in my back garden when me and my pooch were sunbathing.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

awwww cute


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

like this one


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

whore


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

she just farted when i took this, looks like she meant to do it!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

last one


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

nice dog


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice Shepard .........









I personnaly like the pic in your sig .......


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

A crazy pooch!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

lol

i like the first one of her tanning...she looks funny.

cool dog man!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> whore


 hahaha
















great pics


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

thnx guys, she is such a soppy dog, she just sleeps all day and licks ppl to death when they come in, she is a useless gaurd dog.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice dog. How old is she?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

german shepards are awesome, i want one so bad...


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

sweet dog :nod:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a sweet dog


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow you rarely see German Shephards that black. I have a german and australian shephard mix..nice dogs..


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

she is about 4 years old. 
thnx for all the compliments guys. she is a pretty sweet dog!


----------

